# Clearblue TTC Study



## cathgibbs

Hi all,

Did anyone sign up to the Cleablue website (UK) to take part in a study/trial for women who are TTC? 

I have just recieved an email from them asking if i am still interested in taking part and am i still ttc as they have a trial starting next week. just wondering if anyone knows what this will include?

Thanks


----------



## Lbrum

I'm doing it. You have to use their ovulation kit for a month and keep a diary. Sounds quite straight forward I think


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats great, I hope im eligable now, just waiting for them to call to go through a few questions I think! xxx


----------



## gnomette

I got an e-mail this morning just waiting for them to ring x fingers crossed xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Did they ask if your still interested and if your still TTC? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh x they didn't say what it was going to involve though x fingers crossed we get through though xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhh yep FX!! I hope they ring soon, def up of taking my phone everywhere lol!! I dont want to miss their call incase they just skip to the next person on their list! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I am feeling the same I hope they call soon I really dont want to miss out x make sure you post when they do call x I will too x


----------



## cathgibbs

def hun!! have you been ttc long ? xxx


----------



## Lbrum

I missed their call and they left me an answer phone message with a number to call back so try not to worry too much if you do end up missIng it


----------



## gnomette

Since September we lost our son in may but took a few months to sort our selves out before we started ttc again x how bout you? Have you been ttc long where are you in your cycle?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

We've been ttc since Oct 2011, had a mc in Aprl then an Ectopic in June but had to have Methotrexate and a Lap so couldnt ttc for 3 months, im CD10 today, line is looking darker for CD10 than it has done in previous months so gonna start dtd tonight with preseed :-D xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yay for the answering machine message 
sorry for your loss Cath x I had an ectopic in September 2008 still no dark line yet this cycle but no ewcm yet either x on cd 12 now so not too different to you x


----------



## traceyAndLee

OMG OMG OMG!! just got a call of them there sendin mail out to me to look at then i need to sight then ill get the pack WOOOOOOP


----------



## cathgibbs

I normally dont get any sort of dark line till CD13/14 hun! oohhh we are close on our cycles arent we? are you using preseed or anything? We are using it this cycle for the first time, i think since the MTX iv been lacking in EWCM so hopefully this will do it! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh YAY!!! Thats great news hun what did they say to you on the phone? How long after the email did you get the call? im fed up of waiting already lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lbrum sorry hun i didnt see your message, thanks for letting me know you can ring them back, i look a tad weird walking around with my phone in my hand in work lol you would think im waiting for a call off the National Lottery or something ha xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

i got a email 2days ago satin do i still what part of it - then just now got the call thay ask you if your on anythin that will help you get prego, i sead no to all wich im not doing the old why hahah :) good luck girls :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL thank you hun!! im getting excited now! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Can I join? I've been accepted too, got the email making sure I was still ttc Friday and got the phone call about 30 mins ago! They just asked general questions about your cycle length, any medication, whether you've used clear blue before etc.. 
Good luck to the ladies who haven't received a call yet! X


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> LOL thank you hun!! im getting excited now! xxx

i im its somthin new for me :happydance::happydance:
besl of luck :D :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

Amytrisha of course you can hun!! it looks like you get the call within 1 working day then doesnt it? exciting!! do they want you to start from CD1 cause im only at CD10 so got 18 days before af arrives xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah they want us to start cd1, I'm due for af tomorrow so by the time they've done consent forms, received them & then sent the kit I should be ready for cd1 all over again. Dw where you are in your cycle you can just keep hold of the tests til cd1 :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

Marvellous! Thank you hun!! 

Is it just OPKs we will have? I feel like a guinea pig haha! xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thay sending the information pack out first. Then something for me to put my signature on x


----------



## amytrisha

cathgibbs said:


> Marvellous! Thank you hun!!
> 
> Is it just OPKs we will have? I feel like a guinea pig haha! xxx

We get pregnancy tests too, 2 I think. We get a diary too where we write when we bd and opk results. Once the month is up we have to send all used sticks back & we get £50 love to shop vouchers as a thank you for taking part :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

That's sooooo good!!! All that from sending them our urine lol xxx


----------



## amytrisha

cathgibbs said:


> That's sooooo good!!! All that from sending them our urine lol xxx

I know! I didn't know we'd get vouchers at the end, I was pretty shocked about that it's like a treat for all the testing that's gonna be going on :haha: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im a poas addict so this is so much fun for me lol. We should all keep in contact to see how ityoes xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Definitely :) we should keep this thread going for updates, I think it's gonna be quite interesting! Plus I've never used opks before! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhh have you not used them?? I LOVE them lol do you have a normal 28 day cycle? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Nopee I've always thought about doing but I've just never bothered lol. My cycle is around 30 days long so a little bit longer. 
I've just read your sig, you had a bfp the same month as me and mc'ed the same month too :hugs: x


----------



## cathgibbs

Did you mc on april 13th? So did I :-( What a horrible day :-( Heres hoping to having a BFP again in March hun!! Just hope history doesnt repeat itself!

I get mine off of Ebay for like £3 for 25 which is plenty for using during your fertile week  See how you get on with these CB ones obv these ones are soooooo much better than the cheapy internet ones xxx


----------



## gnomette

I haven't had a call yet just yay for the fact they do leave a massage I only got the e-mail this morning an I replied with in half hour so I hope it won't be too long did anyone get the e-mail an call in the same day x


----------



## amytrisha

Really? Wow! I can't believe it was the same day.. That's mad! I very much hope history doesn't repeat itself for both of us! 

The CB ones in the shops are so expensive so I doubt ill buy them after the trial but if I'm not successful I'm gonna get some cheapies. I'm worried incase I do the opks and never ovulate :dohh: I'm probably just being silly haha just a fear of mine I think! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun dont be silly, you will def be ovulating lol! do you get good CM during your fertile week? I dont get hardly any EWCM so this month I have bought preseed so thats exciting lol! my life sounds so sad ha xxx


----------



## Lbrum

Yes, they called me without a few hours


----------



## amytrisha

gnomette said:


> I haven't had a call yet just yay for the fact they do leave a massage I only got the e-mail this morning an I replied with in half hour so I hope it won't be too long did anyone get the e-mail an call in the same day x

You'll probably get a call either late today or tomorrow, I'm not sure how many ladies are being accepted but I presume there's a few to get through! X


----------



## amytrisha

cathgibbs said:


> oh hun dont be silly, you will def be ovulating lol! do you get good CM during your fertile week? I dont get hardly any EWCM so this month I have bought preseed so thats exciting lol! my life sounds so sad ha xxx

Yeah I get quite a bit of ewcm an I get ov pains too so I'm not sure where my fear has come from it's probably because of how long I've been ttc I'm just looking for something "wrong" silly really! Haha it's not sad I can't wait toget the opk it'll be like my new little gadget :haha: xx


----------



## gnomette

Just think once you have got your voucher you can stock up on them in boots lol x


----------



## amytrisha

gnomette said:


> Just think once you have got your voucher you can stock up on them in boots lol x

I didnt think of that :haha: thanks for the idea! Hopefully though none of us will need to use opks at the end of this. Fx'd for bfps all round :winkwink: x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahah thats true, hopefully we wont need to stock up on OPKs just HPTs cause i hope we all conciieve during this trial xxx


----------



## gnomette

I hope they ring back i think it will be tomorrow now cause its half 4 x


----------



## gnomette

I hope everyone does get a bfp after this trial xx then you can use the voucher to stock up on anti natal vitamins lol


----------



## amytrisha

Don't worry about it too much, I wasn't expecting a call today tbh I was expecting to wait at least a week after replying! Got my fx'd they get in touch with you soon! X


----------



## cathgibbs

CB just rung!! their sending out the consent form etc for me today!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Me too xx yay for getting accepted x whop whop x


----------



## cathgibbs

woohooooo!!! im so excited lol!! 

Did the woman on the phone say anything to you about sending the urine back to them? I dont think she did to me? She said to use my urine on the fertility moniter? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Me too so is my husband I think cause its not gonna cost anything for me to be poas hahaha x


----------



## gnomette

Yeh she said we have to send the monitor an the ovulation sticks back lol they are going to have a lot of pee hahaha


----------



## cathgibbs

ha yes a free cycle full of HPTs and OPKS lol my bank balance will be happy!!

Yeah we have to send all the products back as they havent been released to the public lol i thought we had to send our urine samples to them every couple of days too lol xxx


----------



## gnomette

I have never been accepted for anything ever I am really happy x 
when is your cycle due to start?


----------



## cathgibbs

just done some research and the women who send their samples off are on the 3 month CB study, us lot are only on the 1month study, thank God I really didnt want to send my pee off in the post haha! imagine if it got returned to me and the post man had to open it CRINGE!! 

um......CD11 for me today hun!! Using preseed this cycle too so got a funny feeling im gonna get my bfp before the trial begins lol 

What about you?> xxx


----------



## gnomette

CD 13 but working tonight so opk x an hope I don't get a dark line til tomorrow lol 
I know the study would be good but bfp would be amazing lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

do you normally have a good 28 day cycle hun? Just done an opk now and its the same line as yesterday, i normally ov on Friday/Sat xxx


----------



## gnomette

Did they say how many pregnancy tests you would get I am sure it will say in the information x


----------



## gnomette

No they are bout 26days my cycles but its better than the 21day cycles I used to have x just bout to do my opk x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh right when do you normally Ov then hun? 

Im not sure i should imagine about 2-4 tests? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Between day 12 an 14 x I hope for the 4 lol I do more than that a cycle pmsl x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh nice and early then!! do you dtd every other day?

hahaha and me hun! I literally do about 25 ICs a month! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yay Cath & Gnomette :) I'm looking forward to seeing if any of us get our bfps whilst on the trial, fx'd all of us! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Me too hun!! Exciting times! xxx


----------



## gnomette

My opk yesterday was dark an today its a lot darker but I am working tonight so looks like its a good job that the trial is next cycle cause I bd last night an I won't be able to tonight but will tomorrow x


----------



## gnomette

I hope we all get bfps with the trial xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Is it pos? Dont worry about not doing it tonight every other day is best and studies have shown dtd 2 daysbbefore ov is best hun xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Leaving it at least 24 hours between bd'ing makes the spermies stronger so don't worry too much hun! 
I'm due for af today/tomorrow had a few twinges so just waiting now x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh I hope af doesnt show :-D xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I think she will don't think we bd'ed enough this cycle but I suppose it can only take 1 time! I'm not too fussed if she does show cos we've got the trial to fall back on! :D

How're you? Xx


----------



## gnomette

Oh wow Amy have you got to wait til your next cycle to use the trial stuff x


----------



## gnomette

Yeh opk was pos x


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah :( I'll have 1 more ov & 2 more afs before I can use the kit! Rubbish timing haha! 

Yay for pos opk, enjoy bd'ing when you get chance :winkwink: xx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I hubby should be up for it as he's had to go without tonight pmsl


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: a day to a man is a week, that's what my Mr is like anyway! :dohh:


----------



## gnomette

That sucks that you have to wait 2cycles I hope the stuff arrives before mine af is due on the 19th so asking as I get the forms back asap it should be here but they will have loads to send so I just hope its here lol


----------



## amytrisha

She told me I should have the stuff before my next af, so within the month. She said once they receive the forms back they'll get in touch again (not sure why) and then send the kit.. Hopefully it'll be quick!! X


----------



## gnomette

Lol Yeh I don't think I am gonna have any problems convincing him he's not one to turn a bit of bd-ing pmsl


----------



## gnomette

I wonder if the post man will bring any for anyone lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i was just thinking the same! Im in work so wont find out untl 6ish :-( xxx


----------



## gnomette

I think she said she was posting it out yesterday so of its sent 1st class it should be today but if not it will be tomorrow possibly Thursday I love getting post that's not bills pmsl or telling me how much money I have spent lol


----------



## cathgibbs

hha me too hun! I buy loads of stuff off ebay as I put all Swarovski's on baby converse so whenever i get new stock delivered im like a child lol xxx


----------



## gnomette

That sounds cool x I get loads of stuff on amazon an its my daughter an hubbys birthdays on the same day so I am always looking for a bargin lol


----------



## amytrisha

I can't even check our mail til tomorrow because we're house-sitting ATM, OH is nipping home tomorrow so he's gonna see if anything has arrived. I think it probably would of done if she sent it Monday! 

Ill let you know tomorrow ladies (you'll probably have yours by then too).

How're you both anyway? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you think if no-one is home it will get sent to the Post office sorting office? If so that means I wont be able to collect until the weekends :-( 

Im good hun, waiting to Ov, so chilled out this month. You ok? did AF arrive? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

We don't get the kit yet anyway hun, we get the consent forms first which should just go through the letter box then when they've got them back they'll get in touch then send the kit out, so don't worry about not being in this week. 

You feeling more chilled because of the trial? I'm good thanks :) nope af hasn't arrived :growlmad: I feel that she's coming but she's taking her time!! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeah sorry hun i mean it most prob wont come till next week :-/ most prob get my consent form tomorrow by the time i send it back and they get in touch it'll be early next week sometime? WHO KNOWS lol! AF isnt due until 23rd so iv got a while yet!

I have no idea, i think it may have something to do with it? Also my Drs have agreed to do day 21 bloods this cycle and im on Preseed too :-D Knowing my luck ill get PG before the trial haha! 

Why dont you do a test hun???? xxxxx


----------



## amytrisha

I think they'll get a move on sending things out just so it's done quicker for their benefit. So hopefully you'll have it before next cycle! 

Aww that's good! I hope they offer me testing when I go. Haha I was thinking the same thing the other day, even though I'd *love* a bfp, I'm still looking forward to the trial lol! 
No need to test I'm pretty much 100% af is coming, I get pretty intense cramps :( not comfortable at all!! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

FX they will hurry up!! Hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow and you can start it then instead of waiting of waiting for your next cycle! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm hoping af will arrive today but tomorrow will be fine haha just needs to hurry up, I'm gonna be out all day Friday and I hate being out when af is here :dohh: so hoping she comes today & is easing off on Friday! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Forms arrived!!! Yay gotta send it all back will put it all in the post tomorrow yay x so yours should be waiting when you get in lol
Amy when is af due? Have you tested?
Cath I am doing 21day bloods next week just to check things over x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeah I know what you mean hun!! first and second day of AF is always the worset days isnt it!! back kills just walking around @-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohh yay!! Hopefully ill have a little suprise waiting for me then!! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Ahh yay :) they must send them 1st class, mine would of come yesterday. Ill send them back tomorrow. 

Gnomette I'm due for af yesterday/today but I'm not testing cos I know af is gonna come I'm cramping so should happen soon :) xx

Cath - yep definitely! I hate the first couple of days, I hate af full stop! Lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Consent form didnt turn up last night so hopefully it will tonight so i can send it off to them tomorrow :-D 

AF arrived yet Amy? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Oh no!! My husband was reading through the stuff last nigh an he said well knowing you you will still wanna buy more tests 2is not gonna be enough pmsl cheeky sod 
we didn't bd last night I fell asleep oh well good job trial starts soon yay xx
how's you both doing today?


----------



## cathgibbs

oh they only send us 2 HPTS do they? How many OPKS? Does it say on the consent form what exactly we will be doing?

Im good hun hows you xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Nope not yet Cath, I must of O'd late this month we've had a lot going on, hopefully a will turn up today I'm convinced she's gonna come but ill test tomorrow if not! 

I'm good thanks Gnomette how're you?? 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you have any signs of being pg or not hun> You might get suprised with a BFP! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh we have to do a pregnancy test before we set up the monitor just to make sure we are definitely not up duff then set up monitor an poas when it tells us too x we have a questions booklet an 2 diarys one for the results on the monitor an one for bd-ing an they don't want the pee sticks back lol the pee sticks for the monitor measures lh an estrogen x


----------



## amytrisha

Cath- Nope no signs really, just cramps which I did get with my last pregnancy but they were different cramps, these are deffo af cramps! A bfp would be lovelyy but if af is coming then she needs move her ugly butt :haha: 

Gnomette - I think we'll all know we're not up the duff cos we have to start cd1 don't we? :dohh: So what do we send back, just the monitors? No pee sticks? 
Ee it's confusing already :rofl: I hope OH brings my letter to me when he's finished work!! 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im secretly hoping for a suprise BFP for you hun although i would love for us all to do this trial!!

I know it is confusing isnt it lol! I could have sworn she said for me to send her everything back but then again i was so excited i most prob werent listening lol!

Amy have you not had your consent letter yet? xx


----------



## amytrisha

cathgibbs said:


> Im secretly hoping for a suprise BFP for you hun although i would love for us all to do this trial!!
> 
> I know it is confusing isnt it lol! I could have sworn she said for me to send her everything back but then again i was so excited i most prob werent listening lol!
> 
> Amy have you not had your consent letter yet? xx

Haha we'll see, either way it's a bonus right? :D 
I'm sure she said that to me too, told me at the end we send everything back including tests (because they're not yet out in shops) and we'll receive our vouchers when they receive everything.. Confused.com lol!! 

I'm house sitting for my auntie in another town hun, OH said he'd nip home before he went to work and see if it had arrived so hopefully he'll bring it here when he's finished (if it's there) has yours arrived today? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep either is a bonus!! thats why i wont be that upset if i dont get my bfp this month cause i am looking forward to this trial!!

Oh no:-( Well atleast you wont have to wait until you go back home to see if its there as OH is popping in! FX it will be there eeekkkkk!!

No mine hasnt arrived either hun! 

xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Has your postman been today or dya not know? 

No doubt oh will forget, he's like that in a morning haha! If he does ill have to pick it up tomorrow, no big deal but it better be there!! Lol!

Yep definitely I'm so excited, it'll be lovely sharing our journeys on here too. You & Gnomette will be starting before me though I think so at least ill know what I'm doing :winkwink: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im at work hun so i dont know :-( Ill find out at 6ish, i hope there is something waiting there for me! 

How long did you say your cycles were again hun? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

They're usually around 30 days (give or take a few days) before my mc I was on time every month but after they're regular but not always on time. Today is cd32 :coffee: 

Fx'd it's there waiting on your door mat! Let me know! :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Go and test hun lol im dying to know!! eekkkkkkkk!!

xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I thought that was a bit odd but they said that sometimes people still bleed even if they are up duff (obviously words up duff were not used) an my husband was the one that noticed the excluding pee sticks lol 
Amy you need to do a test only cause I want you too btw pmsl I am in the 2ww so no poas for at least 10days pmsl


----------



## cathgibbs

No POAS for atleast 10 days hahahahaha we shall see! ;-) xxx


----------



## gnomette

I have no tests no ordering any til the weekend so that they will be here only when I can so I don't test early pmsl


----------



## cathgibbs

I wish i had your will power hun!! i would just end up going to boots lol xx


----------



## gnomette

Hahaha I get them off amazon an I only go into town on a Thursday cause my dd who's 2 insists on walking everywhere atm so we go an have a drink in a cafe an toddle slowly after the school run lol once a week's all I can handle pmsl


----------



## amytrisha

Gnomette did they say they'll get back in touch with you and then send the kit out or are they gonna just send it when they receive your consent form? 

:rofl: I love the way your both dying for me to POAS! I have a test at home & I'm gonna be near home tomorrow so ill nip back and do it, don't be too disappointed if its negative ladies :haha:! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

They didn't say I will look back through my stuff x 
I promise I won't cry amy x but I need to fill my poas urge even if its not me poas x omg I sound like a loon xx


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: forget clearblue study this thread needs to be changed to "Loons dying to poas" hahaha! 
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

HAhaha POAS Annonymous!! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

LOL love it! Our own support group :haha: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Pmsl oh dear if I am not dying to poas I am pmsl oh dear I am just a piss artist only the good type oh my but we definitely need a support group x hahaha x


----------



## amytrisha

I think you two need the support group more than me, your gonna end up peeing on a stick for me haha! Ill be your councillor ladies :winkwink: cos I'm normal :rofl: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: piss artist haha 

Amy has oh been home yet xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Nope hun not sure what time he finishes, you'll probably of got home before he gets home so lemme know!! Xx


----------



## gnomette

I don't think I am poas for someone on here will wash with my husband can you imagine that conversation? 
Don't forget to post if you have your consent forms xx


----------



## amytrisha

Brill excuse though when they start getting fed up with you POAS "I'm not doing it for me I'm doing it for somebody else" :wacko: :winkwink: 

Are your OHs looking forward to the trial ladies? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

I dunno I think he's up for it but I am not sure if its going to make me more obsessive than I can be at times xx 
how bout yours?


----------



## cathgibbs

My consent form hasnt arrived booo

I think mines excited. ....even more so cause he knows I haven't got to spend any money that month lol


----------



## amytrisha

Mine hasn't either Cath! :( 

My OH is looking forward to it I think, probably because we're not used to opks we've never done them so it'll be good knowing when we need to bd, feel like we're in with a higher chance iykwim? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I think these ones are supposed to be more accurate than the usual ones cause they test for 2 hormones rather than one x so fingers crossed it will work x


----------



## cathgibbs

Eeekkkk excited even more. I like using opks hun. It makes me get familiar with my cycle. Like this am my ooks were almost pos abd im having a load of creamy white cm but is stretchy. Ill be testing all day...bd tonight then test again to make sure they have gone neg then I know exactly where im at in my cycle. ...

Af here yet? Xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Quick update (sneeking on bnb on my course, it's the only site unlocked :haha:)

AF arrived this morning - boo! Buttt... BRING ON THE TRIAL ;) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Rubbish that the witch arrived but YAY for the trial!!! WOOHOOO! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Aww Amy that sucks but whop whop for the trial x


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohoooo OPK Pos!!


----------



## gnomette

Yay get bd-ing xx


----------



## cathgibbs

im in bloody work :-( Have ti grab him tonight :-D xxx


----------



## gnomette

I am sure he won't turn you down x lol


----------



## amytrisha

Happy bd'ing :winkwink:

My consent form has arrived! BUT.. On the bit you have to sign it has a list of all the things you must agree to, next to them it says "initial box" and tells you to write the initial to agree to the statement or w/e, so do we write "Y/N", a tick or cross OR our actual initials? 

Confused.com - I'm waaay over tired so if it sounds like a dumb question or it doesn't make sense I'm sorry haha! :dohh: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun, i would say your inital BUT I would also put next to the box a tick/or x, just to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## amytrisha

cathgibbs said:


> Hey hun, i would say your inital BUT I would also put next to the box a tick/or x, just to be on the safe side xxx

Have you received yours? Or have you not been home yet? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Havent been home yet hun :-( Ill get home about 6ish though, i hope its come iv been waiting ever so patiently for it :-D xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I reckon it'll be there waiting for you :)! OH told me to put my initials in the box but I've never had a form where I've had to do that, always had to tick boxes! I'm gonna fill it in now an take it to the postbox :dance: thankq xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I work in a solicitors hun and we tend to say Initial here so i would have thought it would have been the same,cause that consent form is kinda like a contract isnt it it will most prob tell us not to show other people the new CBFM etc? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Amy I put my initial in the box x I didn't have a volunteer number on mine so just put my details in the box at the bottom again x Yeh its basically your happy an that you understand the fluff an that you won't show any one the monitor yay for getting your forms x hope everyone has had a good day 
Cath I hope you get yours when you get in an that you get bd-ing xx


----------



## amytrisha

Just first initial or both initials? Mine didnt have a volunteer number either just leaving that blank lol will fill it in if I get anything wrong I'm sure they'll get in touch, don't think it matters as long as my signature is there lol! 
U ok hun? Good day? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh slept like a log I was exhausted just one of those where can't sleep last night but I made up for it an off to do 12hr night shift whop (not) 
I put all 3 as my names double barrelled pmsl x 
how's you today? Hope af is not being too awful x


----------



## amytrisha

Boo to 12 hour shifts! 
How on earth did you fit 3 letters in! The boxes are teeeeny! 
Af isn't too bad got back ache through being on my feet so much today plus af, but apart from that I'm just looking forward to bed lol! Xx

Let us know if you've got your letter Cath! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry af is being a cow hun :-( at least its Friday tho yay!!

Arghhh a 12 hour shift!! Glad you managed to grt some sleep first hun

No letter grrrrrrr was getting really excited on my way home too. ...but my opks are still pos woohooo xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Waaaah :( it'll be there Monday! But in the meantime you can keep yourself busy with plenty of bd'ing :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im hoping its going to come tomorrow so I can send it off asap. Did it come in an af envelope and was the envelope quite sturdy so it couldn't be bent? Our letter box is quite small and iv had 2 sorry you were out letters from royal mail so im wondering if that was it. ..iv rescheduled it to be delivered tomorrow xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I forgot post came on a Saturday :dohh:
The envelope is quite big yeah, pretty thick. It weighs more than an average letter but I would say it's massive.. Depends how small your letter box is! 
Fx'd for it coming tomorrow :winkwink: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Mine came in a normal brown envelope with my name hand written on the front x I was surprised it was hand written I thought it was about the rent increase lol


----------



## gnomette

Did your forms turn up today Cath?hope your having a good weekend x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun yep it turned up wooohoool icas so happy lol. You ok hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

Aww yay xxx not been up to much mil came up for dinner x was sleeping this afternoon after I did the food shop with the kids x


----------



## gnomette

Hi girls how's everyone today hope you had a good weekend x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya hun, sorry been a manic weekend!! had loads of orders for people so been ordering stock etc i havent even txt any of my friends back eeekkkkkkkkk!!

Sending my consent form back today yay!!

What CD are you at hun? xxx


----------



## SusieC

Hi Ladies
Do you know if this study is still recruiting? If so do you have any details? I can't find anything on the clearblue website . Hope it works out for you guys. :flower: Thanks.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi hun i just went on their website and i cant see it anywhere so i dont think they are recruitment sorry hun:-( xxx


----------



## SusieC

cathgibbs said:


> Hi hun i just went on their website and i cant see it anywhere so i dont think they are recruitment sorry hun:-( xxx

Thanks for replying. Hope the trial goes well for you :dust: I'll be following this thread to be nosy! Lol!


----------



## SusieC

By the way Cath I am 1 DPO - noticed you are 2 DPO! AF due 22nd march - fingers x for us all!!!


----------



## gnomette

I am CD 19 so properly in the 2ww so 6dpo lol having 21day bloods done Wednesday x 
I am hoping that something will be in the post or get a call to say when stuff is turning up as af is due next week if I haven't heard anything by Thursday I think I will give them a ring just to see if it will be here x 
more orders has to be good though think of the pennies x


----------



## cathgibbs

Susie feel free to stay hun, just cause your not part of the trial doesnt mean you cant gatecrash :-D xxx

Oh i didnt realise you had day 21 bloods done, im having them done this month too, first time, on Friday. Yeah give them a call hun just to inform them that Af is due soon so would they want to send yours out rather than having to wait for next month in it? 

I know but tbh im not making much of a profit, i just enjoy doing them but as iv only just started i think im making a fiver profit on each one, if orders continue i think ill add an extra £2 onto them :-D .... ill upload pics of them now xxx


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## gnomette

Yeh just cause my cycles are not settling I will have 2cycles of 24days then they will go to 27days for a couple then they go right to 22days it doesn't seem to want to settle so drs sending me x those are so cute I love them x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah id def ring them then hun, explain that AF is due soon etc isnt it! 

Do you get cramps like AF cramps a few days after ov? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh normally last about 2-3days an I get sorry tmi really bad darts when I ov x


----------



## gnomette

Not darts farts


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol yeah i get the farts and runny bm a few days before Ov lol im sat in work with a hot water bottle on my belly :-( xx


----------



## gnomette

Aww no Yeh being a woman sucks an men think that its only once a month being a woman sucks


----------



## cathgibbs

We get ut all thrown at us dont we amongst other thibgs xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh do you think tomorrow would be too early to call cb an see of my stuffs been sent?


----------



## cathgibbs

When did uou send the form back hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

Wednesday x thing is I know they have so many to sort I sort of feel like I am harassing then


----------



## cathgibbs

They would have received it thurs/fri I would wait until fri hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

Will do x I am really excited lol an naturally impatient pmsl x


----------



## cathgibbs

Me too hun im the most impatient person ever. We are going to buy a new sofa Fri and the thought of having to wait 12 weeks is not pleasant lol xxx


----------



## gnomette

Lol its starting to get a bit nerve wrecking wondering if its all going to be here on time x oh dear I hate waiting at the best of times I am waiting to afford a new laptop its driving me potty x


----------



## gnomette

Hope the weather is not too bad where you girls are here is awful hubbys labourer took 6hrs to do what is normally a 20min drive last night x


----------



## cathgibbs

hey hun its not too bad! we are having snow blizzards but its soooooooooooooooooo cold! my train was delayed 45 minutes for work today and i have never been so cold!! Have seen on the news how bad it is in other places though! Have you had much? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Where we are is not bad but as soon as you go towards the coast its awful x


----------



## cathgibbs

Madness to think this time last year it was like 20 degrees lol! I was wearing a maxi dress haha xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Hello ladies sorry I've not been able toget online! 
I sent my form Sunday so just waiting game now! 

Hope your both ok xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey chick, they should have had ours the same day then as i sent mine to them on Monday, did you manage to take note of the number that was on the back of the envelope? I was number 400 odd lol xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh mine was 486 or 466 I can't remember were we supposed to?
hope you have had a good weekend Amy xx


----------



## amytrisha

Nope I saw the number but didnt take note.. Oops!! 

Yep I had a good weekend thanks hun. Did you two? 
We rescued a doggy this weekend, so evil the way he had been treated but he's settling in with us now & hopefully well be able to give him a much better life :cloud9: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Aww well done you Amy xx what type of dog is he x poor thing x 
Yeh my mil came over so it was ok I suppose x


----------



## amytrisha

He's a mongrel, we think he might have Akita in him and maybe Alsation.. He's huge!
We're off to the MILs soon for tea, fun lol! Glad you had a good weekend!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh upload a pic of him hun!! He sounds gorge!!

No i dont think so hun, i just think its for their records but i think it might be our volunteer numbers! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Mmmmm maybe I never thought of that nothing in the post today aaaaghh


----------



## amytrisha

I'm sure the lady on the phone told me they'd ring before sending the kit :shrug:

I can't upload a photo but if either of you wanna add me on fb my name is Amy Gately an my pic is the same as on here :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ok hun ill add you now, xxx

Yeah i think she said she would ring didnt she? not 100% though xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah, god knows if they will though! I've accepted you :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Amy he is sooooo cute!! He looks quite old? Any idea of his age? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

They said 3, were thinking more 4-5 though.. He has got some adult teeth that have only just come through xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah he looks about 5 doesnt he? Bless him, xxx


----------



## amytrisha

God knows, I'm hoping when we take him to the vets they'll be able to give us a rough guess on his age & breed xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

How did you rescue him hun> I dont know how anyone could be cruel to animals, turns me sick xxx


----------



## amytrisha

He was advertised as free on a Facebook page and looked small so oh wanted to go look, so we went and he was massive and in horrible condition & I just couldn't leave him there :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww whats he like with your cat? I wouldnt have been able to have left him either xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Awful lmao, Henry is so timid so when Buddy sniffs him he will run off and buddy will think he's playing and chases him -.- hoping they get used to each other!! Xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

sent my latter of today :) - about the number my was 309 whats that about how meany thay send out you think????


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay Tracey!! I have no idea hun. When did you receive your letter? 

Amy I hope they start getting on soon lol my cat and dog get on well but we dont trust them alone together ha xxx


----------



## amytrisha

We left them on their own for first time today so hopefully our house is still up and they're both ok we're off home in a minute, maybe well go back & they'll be snugged up! Wishful thinking :haha: xx

Yay Tracey, hopefully they'll get back in touch with us all soon! :thumbup: x


----------



## mummy2o

Anyone had the 2nd phone call yet? They want to do demographic questions but heard nothing as of yet.


----------



## cathgibbs

no but i had an email saying this:

Dear Volunteer, 



Thank you for agreeing to participate in our study.



We would like to inform you that there has been a further addition to the testing requested from you, dictated by the regulatory bodies that will investigate the study. Hence the delay in contacting you.



BEFORE REPLYING PLEASE READ THE STATEMENT BELOW CAREFULLY 



What does it mean for you?

This means that at the end of your cycle either on the day of your missed period, or thereabout when you test for pregnancy, you will be expected to perform 2 pregnancy tests: one with our new product and one with a commercially available pregnancy test.



You will also be expected to collect a urine sample that you must keep in the fridge before sending back to us at the end of the study. You will be given packaging so that the samples are contained within a separate sealed bag and then a plastic white envelope. 



Also if you test too early, you might have to repeat your pregnancy tests, therefore in any one occasion that you take a pregnancy test you MUST collect a urine sample and perform 2 pregnancy tests.



This potentially could mean up to 4 samples in total, as you will be provided with sufficient pregnancy tests, to enable you to test up to 4 times towards the end of your cycle.



We will send you all of the packaging material and free postage to safely return the samples to the Clearblue Innovation Centre Bedford.



PLEASE ANSWER THE FOLLOWING QUESTION 

WHILE YOU ARE ON THE STUDY DO YOU AGREE TO COLLECT (AND STORE IF NECESSARY), A URINE SAMPLE EVERY TIME YOU DO A PREGNANCY TEST AND SEND THE SAMPLE(s) BACK TO CLEARBLUE INNOVATION CENTRE BEDFORD?



RESPOND to this email: YES IF YOU AGREE/NO IF YOU DO NOT AGREE



Thank you. We will contact you soon.


----------



## gnomette

I haven't had anything! Oh I wonder what is going on x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, this email has confused the fudge out of me!? xxx


----------



## gnomette

I am tempted to call an see if the bits are going to be here before Tuesday its Wednesday now an I can only assume they sent out my forms quickly cause I told them af was due next Tuesday x but not heard anything since I may just call and say I was checking that they received my forms as not heard anything do you think they will think I am harassing them?


----------



## cathgibbs

Well you sent yours back on Wednesday didnt you? I only sent mind back this Monday and today i recieved the email so i would give them a call hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

That's what I was thinking x


----------



## cathgibbs

Give them a ring and let me know hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

My dowsing consent forms got lost in the post!! They haven't received them x


----------



## cathgibbs

arghhhhh mo can they email you a new one? xxx


----------



## gnomette

That's supposed to say sodding not dowsing


----------



## gnomette

Apparently we are getting new consent forms anyway that will be here in about a week so looks like I am not gonna be able to start the trial til cycle after next but she's told me to scan the next one and e-mail it as well as posting it if I can find someone with a scanner pmsl she told me about the e-mail sent this morning an is happy for me to just send her back the other consent form what a bloody faff stupid royal mail


----------



## mummy2o

I just received that e-mail also. They sent me another e-mail prior to that saying they wanted the data.

I hear you gnomette, I was hoping to test this cycle and had all the forums sent back a week before AF was due, but they take so long. My cycle started on Saturday, but by the time I get the kit it will probably be by the end of this cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

by the time we get the other consent form and send that back i think ill be pregnant lol its taken for EVER! xxx


----------



## gnomette

I sent the forms back last wed 1st thing its not the 1st time I have had stuff go missing in the post
an having to wait for next cycle isn't too bad I have quite short cycles only 26days so I just hope that the kits here by then pmsl I don't think I will get a bfp this cycle as we haven't bd enough lol just gotta keep trying


----------



## gnomette

Yeh you would think they would want it all out an sorted asap x maybe that's why they send out so many cause people are not going to stop trying so that they can do a trial are they?


----------



## gnomette

How's everyone today sorry fir the down posts yesterday it was really stressful besides the post fluff up


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey chick dont be so bloody silly you didnt bring anyone down, im just major busy cause iv now advertised my customising converse/heels etc on facebook and im having loads of people asking me to do theirs lol so im SWAMPED!!

How are you feeling lovely? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Waaaah I've not had that email! Maybe mines been lost too? :( xxx


----------



## gnomette

Amy I would give them a ring hun cause she sent out the e-mail to everyone still interested x 
Cath Yeh I am all good been a manic day x heating is not fixed an I took dd to the park this afternoon an then both kids for a walk after school so they are exhausted an will definitely sleep tonight thing is I am now shattered so I will be asleep reading the bedtime story lol


----------



## amytrisha

I can't ring them would they listen if I emailed them?? :( 
Aw I'm gutted! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Try she was really understanding when did you send your forms back?


----------



## amytrisha

Sunday night I posted it.. I'm gonna ring tomorrow. Do they answer straight away or is it automated & what shall I say? I'm rubbish with things like this! :dohh: :shrug: xx


----------



## gnomette

If you didn't send them back til last Friday then I would e-mail tomorrow an just say you haven't heard anything from them an you wanted to make sure your forms have been received x


----------



## amytrisha

I've just emailed them x


----------



## gnomette

I actually got through to sharron bond who is co-ordinating the whole this she looked through her list saw I was on the list of not received so she put me down to get the next lot of consent forms so I can't see why she can't do that for you x


----------



## amytrisha

Ok hun thanks ill ring tomorrow x


----------



## gnomette

I got an e-mail today (i didn't check til later)saying they found my consent forms an they are going to call tomorrow x


----------



## traceyAndLee

i send my of on Mar 12th - but i think the mail is on strike here we now get Monday mail on Wednesday, didnt get any email as of yet - best of luck girls xxx


----------



## gnomette

Amy did you get a reply?


----------



## amytrisha

Nope :( do you think they'll be open weekend? If not ill ring Monday; aaw I hope I can still do it! X


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I can't see why not no they are closed over the weekend x fingers crossed x I got an e-mail sayin that they were going to call Thursday or Friday I e-mailed back explaining I was working Friday so wouldn't be around after lunch time so I am hoping she calls on Monday x


----------



## gnomette

I know she said she was sending stuff out this week so give a ring Monday just ask if they have got your forms as you sent them a week ago x


----------



## amytrisha

I will ring Monday hopefully ill still be able to do it! If not then nevermind! 
Good luck to you ladies though :) hope the rest of us can join you! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

I can't see why not it may have been delayed due the weather xx I had something turn up yesterday when I ordered it last week


----------



## firstbaby9573

i havent had any phone calls or emails after the one asking me to confirm i was intetrested :(


----------



## gnomette

First I am sorry I dunno what to say x 
Amy you had any luck getting in contact x 
Cath how you doing on your 2ww x


----------



## cathgibbs

doing ok hun not so crazy as i normally am lol! Are you having day 21 bloods done too hun? My progesterone came back at 65.5! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I had mine done last week but not had my results yet x 
had an e-mail this morning saying the trial has been delayed though oh dear I wonder why?
tested this morning though but not with fmu an bfn what does that mean with your progesterone being that high?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh i havent had that email! Ill check my emails throughout the day incase they email!! 

what DPO are you at hun?

Well the last time i had my prog tested i was 18dpo and pregnant and it was 69 - im not getting my hopes up though, i know anything over 30 is good xxx


----------



## gnomette

Af is due tomorrow had pos opk Mon an the Tues so bout 13 I think x 
I may have got the e-mail cause they were supposed to have called me Friday x x


----------



## traceyAndLee

i got this just now 
Af be here tomorrw or the nexday 


Dear Volunteer,
Thank you for sending your informed consent
We have been advised that there is a slight delay on the planned study start dat
That is the reason why you have not yet been contacted for the second phone interview regarding your medical history, which needs to be as recent as possible close to study start.
We would also like to inform you that there has been a further addition to the testing requested from you, dictated by the regulatory bodies that will investigate the study. Hence the delay in contacting you.

BEFORE REPLYING PLEASE READ THE STATEMENT BELOW CAREFULLY
hat does it mean for you?

This means that at the end of your cycle either on the day of your missed period, or thereabout when you test for pregnancy, you will be expected to perform 2 pregnancy tests: one with our new product and one with a commercially available pregnancy test
You will also be expected to collect a urine sample that you must keep in the fridge before sending back to us at the end of the study. You will be given packaging so that the samples are contained within a separate sealed bag and then a plastic white envelope.
Also if you test too early, you might have to repeat your pregnancy tests, therefore in any one occasion that you take a pregnancy test you MUST collect a urine sample and perform 2 pregnancy tests.



This potentially could mean up to 4 samples in total, as you will be provided with sufficient pregnancy tests, to enable you to test up to 4 times towards the end of your cycle.

We will send you all of the packaging material and free postage to safely return the samples to the Clearblue Innovation Centre Bedford.

PLEASE ANSWER THE FOLLOWING QUESTION
WHILE YOU ARE ON THE STUDY DO YOU AGREE TO COLLECT (AND STORE IF NECESSARY), A URINE SAMPLE EVERY TIME YOU DO A PREGNANCY TEST AND SEND THE SAMPLE(s) BACK TO CLEARBLUE INNOVATION CENTRE BEDFORD?



RESPOND to this email: YES IF YOU AGREE/NO IF YOU DO NOT AGREE
lease rest assured that as soon as we are ready, we will phone you and send you the trial material shortly after.
However, whilst waiting, do inform us if your circumstances have changed and you no longer require or wish to participate.

Thank you for your patience


Roshina


----------



## amytrisha

I've had the same email Tracey :)

Yay haha!

I'll catch up with you ladies when I get online properly.. Hope your all doing good sorry I haven't been online much!! :hugs: Hope your all ok xx


----------



## mummy2o

I got this one,

Dear Volunteer,



Thank you for sending your informed consent.



We have been advised that there is a slight delay on the planned study start date.



That is the reason why you have not yet been contacted for the second phone interview regarding your medical history, which needs to be as recent as possible close to study start.



Please rest assured that as soon as we are ready, we will phone you and send you the trial material shortly after.



However, whilst waiting, do inform us if your circumstances have changed and you no longer require or wish to participate.



Thank you for your patience



Kind Regards



Roshina

It really was spaced like that. Thought it was possibly my inbox but all my other mail was fine


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah mine was the same too xxxx


----------



## gnomette

Af got me so cd1 try again I suppose xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh sorry hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

Thanks I thought it would we didn't bd nr o so the only shock is it a day early x
I got the massive long e-mail this afternoon lol


----------



## gnomette

How's everyone today xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hey chick im ok thanks hows you? xxx


----------



## gnomette

Not bad af is here with vengeance an I have to go to work lol how you getting on have you tested yet?


----------



## amytrisha

Im good thanks hun so glad I got the same email haha! At least they've received my consent form.
Glad to hear your all good :) I'm hopefully getting our net sorted next week so should be online more! 
Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Hi girls how's everyone doing


----------



## amytrisha

I'm good ty how are you hun? 
Anybody heard anything back yet? X


----------



## gnomette

Yeh not bad no not heard anything how bout you x when's af due for you x


----------



## gnomette

Has any one heard anything or for a bfp?


----------



## cathgibbs

no bfp here, sorry been a bit distant, had a bit of a meltdown when i had a bfn last month so decided to stay off BnB for a while. i wish they would hurry up with this trial ggggrrrr xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol just recieved an email 2 secs ill copy and paste it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi,



My apologies for the delay in getting back to you, there was a delay to starting the study that was beyond my control. We are sending you a Volunteer Information Sheet and Consent form. Changes that have been made to the study that you need to be aware of are; 

· If you conduct a pregnancy test using the monitor you will now need to collect a urine sample & complete a separate diary recording your results

· All questionnaires need to be completed at the end of the study

Please sign both copies of the Consent document and return one of them to me in the FREEPOST envelope provided. 

The second copy is for your own records. As soon as we receive your completed consent form you are admitted on to the study, we will then call you to ask a few more demographic questions and then we can send your study pack.



If you decide you no longer want to take part in the study, please let me know, by responding to this email.



Many Thanks and Kind Regards

Sharon


----------



## gnomette

Cath I am sorry you have been having such a rough time its official ttc sucks big time hope your feeling better now x I hope they get the stuff out soon x I am half way through my cycle so I am certain I won't get anything til next cycle xx I got the same e-mail x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, its such a horrible thing for us to have to go through every month :-( Yeah im CD12 so i doubt they will get it out to us before af :-( HMPH! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Tbh I am starting to wonder what the point is anymore its getting more an more frustrating an it is driving me insane sometimes x this is my last cycle before it will be a year that my son passed i was hoping to be up duff by then just doesn't look like it will happen 
oh well onwards we go can't give up now x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun im so sorry :-( hopefully now with this trial we will get our babies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gnomette

Yeh me too hun x I have to keep thinking it will happen when the times right lol 
thanks x


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for the delay in getting back to you, there was a delay to starting the study that was beyond my control. We are sending you a Volunteer Information Sheet and Consent form. Changes that have been made to the study that you need to be aware of are;
> 
> · If you conduct a pregnancy test using the monitor you will now need to collect a urine sample & complete a separate diary recording your results
> 
> · All questionnaires need to be completed at the end of the study
> 
> Please sign both copies of the Consent document and return one of them to me in the FREEPOST envelope provided.
> 
> The second copy is for your own records. As soon as we receive your completed consent form you are admitted on to the study, we will then call you to ask a few more demographic questions and then we can send your study pack.
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide you no longer want to take part in the study, please let me know, by responding to this email.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks and Kind Regards
> 
> Sharon

I got this to day :) :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

Yay xx I hope Amy got hers xx


----------



## amytrisha

Hey ladies! I did get the same email :dance: yay :) 

Cath I'm so sorry ttc has been getting you down big big hugs :hugs: 
Gnomette I'm the same as you it's a year since I had my mc in only a few days :( we all need to keep holding on, well appreciate our babies so much when we get them cos we've worked so hard! Hopefully the trial will work for all of us (how amazing would that be?!) 
Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope your right amy i really do hun! xxxx


----------



## gnomette

My consent forms arrived x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine too hun :-D xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

My consent forms arrived today woop :) good luck girls sending my off today :) xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres hoping we actually get to do this trial soon lol xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Just had a phone interview. Very basic questions. Study is now going to be posted to me. I just hope AF stays away until I get it. 2 days late and a BFN so far.


----------



## amytrisha

I had my phone call today too, they're sending the stuff out.. Shame I've gotta wait a whole cycle! Af only came Friday!! :( 

Good luck ladies I'm excited now :haha: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh your getting me excited now girls!! when did you send your forms back? Sent mine back today!! Think this cycle will be a long one though CD17 and my opks are getting dark again so looks like im getting ready to ov again eurgh xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I sent mine back Friday hun, I think they'll ring you the same day they receive your consent form back. You might actually get the kit before your next af comes! They told me its a big box so listen for the post man :thumbup: very excited hehe! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh crumbs ill be in work!! its fine though i can pop up to the sorting office on Sat to get it eeekkkkkkkkk exciting!! i should expect a call tomorrow then fx!! when is af due chick xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh just seen it arrived on Friday boooo! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Haha yep I've got a whole cycle to wait but ahhh well hopefully you'll start first so if I get confused on how to work it you can help me hahaha xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Just had a phone interview woop woop senin the stuff out :D


----------



## cathgibbs

Me too!!! Eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk excited! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yayyyy! :dance:
Gnomette have you heard back yet hun? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

so excited i could pee my pants!! lol!! I think this is the first cycle i cant wait for AF to hurry up lol xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm glad your gonna be doing it first! Then ill know what to do :haha: eeek it's so exciting, I can't wait to see if it brings any good results!
My friend has just had an email asking if she's still interested, they must still be taking people onto the trial or maybe some people dropped out.
Xxx


----------



## gnomette

I gave my husband the letter to post yesterday but he didn't post it til to today so I hope I will get a call by Thursday cause my new cycle is due to start Sunday but it was my dd an husbands birthday Sunday an she is allergic to dairy so been cooking all weekend lol glad that you have all had your phone calls an have bits on the way x


----------



## traceyAndLee

NOOO i miss the mail man to day - have to go get it tomorrw :(


----------



## gnomette

wow your stuff came through quickly x


----------



## traceyAndLee

gnomette said:


> wow your stuff came through quickly x

i know i was thinking the same but yep going to pick it up tomorrw :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Is ut special delivery if so im off to get mine from sorting office now x


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv got it! !! Its confusing lol xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> Iv got it! !! Its confusing lol xxx

aww dont say that:dohh: lol ill have to get my man to haave a good look at it then as im not good with info:coffee: for new stuff lol 

good luck let me know how you go :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I didnt have a good look tbh hun i just scanned through it but i think i get the jest of it! when is AF due? if im due before you i can help you out with it - xxxxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

I got it. Didnt know was going to be so much to it hahah xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> I didnt have a good look tbh hun i just scanned through it but i think i get the jest of it! when is AF due? if im due before you i can help you out with it - xxxxx

ABout a week to go hun. The help wud be nice thanks xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its loads isnt it lol!! Well i should be due for the bitch on the 20th but i think my ov may have been delayed, ill have a good look at it tonight and once iv figured it all out ill explain it to you ok chick, do you have 28 day cycles? xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> Its loads isnt it lol!! Well i should be due for the bitch on the 20th but i think my ov may have been delayed, ill have a good look at it tonight and once iv figured it all out ill explain it to you ok chick, do you have 28 day cycles? xxx

i just look art it :coffee: nothing to hard about it tbh
and i think im the same as you about the ov being delayed think i ov on cd17 its now cd23 iv got a 27/29dc, but ov on cd13/14 so 17 is a lil odd for me 

well best of luck hun :) xx


----------



## gnomette

My pack is being sent rosy special delivery so should be here tomorrow yay just had my phone interview x


----------



## traceyAndLee

gnomette said:


> My pack is being sent rosy special delivery so should be here tomorrow yay just had my phone interview x

Wen is af due? This be the fist time I cant wait for het lol. Just so I can play with the new toys haha x


----------



## gnomette

Af due sat or sunday!! Lol so I am cutting it fine lol or its wait til next cycle


----------



## nobump

Think I am signing up :happydance:, had an email from them asking if still interested and had a missed call at work today.. will phone then tomorrow! Do you need to pass an interview? What questions do they ask. Mentioned something to the other half the other day... but not went into detail as I don't have any :dohh: hopefully find out more and sign up!


----------



## gnomette

Its basic questions how long is your cycle if you had a mc in the last 2months that sort of thing x fingers crossed for you x


----------



## nobump

Phoned them today. They are sending a form for me to sign. Bit disappointed we have to give the machine back. But be interesting to see how it works. Thought about buying one but they are expensive. Good luck to all


----------



## mummy2o

Well my AF finally came 6 days late. So far very easy to use. I don't have to poas until 6 days in. Forums are easy to fill in. Should be straight forward.


----------



## amytrisha

I got my kit Tuesday :) there's soo much there! It does look confusing but I think I get it :) roll on next cycle lol! 
Glad it's going good for you mummy2o :thumbup:

Excited ladies? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Af is due today or tomorrow so Yeh looking forward to starting I think its odd to actually being impatient for af!! How's everyone?


----------



## amytrisha

Haha I know the feeling but I've got almost a month to wait damnnn haha! :( 
I'm good, today's the anniversary of my mc but I'm doing ok how's you? Xx

Hope your ok Cath xx


----------



## gnomette

Aww hun sending you massive hugs x are you doing anything? 
Not too bad worked last night so hubby is cooking tonight x


----------



## amytrisha

nobump said:


> Phoned them today. They are sending a form for me to sign. Bit disappointed we have to give the machine back. But be interesting to see how it works. Thought about buying one but they are expensive. Good luck to all

The ones we're testing aren't being sold yet that's why we can't keep them they're only testing them..

Gnomette -
I'm not sure yet, we were gonna set off lanterns but it's raining! :( 
Aww thats lovely at least you can relax, hope its nice! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy huge hugs for the anniversary hun. Xxxxxx

Ummmmmm do you think we could ask for some more opks.....I accidentally used 2 haha xxx


----------



## gnomette

I know it sucks we were going to let of lanterns for Elliott on his due date an it was raining an windy so we went for a meal an sat an talked it was good cause we had no distractions so it was time we could just sit an talk x it helped x


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> Amy huge hugs for the anniversary hun. Xxxxxx
> 
> Ummmmmm do you think we could ask for some more opks.....I accidentally used 2 haha xxx

do we still need to hold on wee for 4hrs befor teating?


----------



## amytrisha

Gnomette - yeah we ended up just cuddling & talking all night.. It's lovely to be able to talk about it I think. Really made me feel better x

Cath - thanks hun :) oh dear lmao! When you due for af? Ring them and ask them :haha: xx

Tracy - I think we just use fmu x


----------



## traceyAndLee

amytrisha said:


> Gnomette - yeah we ended up just cuddling & talking all night.. It's lovely to be able to talk about it I think. Really made me feel better x
> 
> Cath - thanks hun :) oh dear lmao! When you due for af? Ring them and ask them :haha: xx
> 
> Tracy - I think we just use fmu x

Ok thanks x


----------



## gnomette

Af was due yesterday an no sign x I did test an bfn so just gotta wait an see what happens x


----------



## cathgibbs

Fx for you chick! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

Af turned up this morning so I set up my monitor today its fmu you need to use it says when you set up your monitor but not in the booklet x how's everyone this cycle has anyone started poas for the monitor yet?


----------



## traceyAndLee

aww sorry she got you hun, shes going to get me tomorrw or tonight just have a feeling.... 
im of to the fertility place today 

best of luck allxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

So sorry she got you hun but yay you get to use your CBFM Woohooo!! so we use fmu to test ever morning is it? im about a week and half away from using the moniter! 

Tracey are you still using the cbfm hun?

Best of luck at the clinic chick xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> Tracey are you still using the cbfm hun?

 i havnt used it yet lol wen af shows ill have a new toy to play with :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

I dunno if its every morning but you don't start testing til day 6 x an its definitely fmu x


----------



## amytrisha

Good luck at the clinic Tracey :)

Damn Gnomette but yay to getting started :dance: 

Eeek I can't believe I'm gonna be the last oneee :( got ages to wait yet!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

When is AF due hun? Im not expected to start for atleast another week and half yet xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm waiting for O, I'm only CD12.. Ill probably be starting it just after you xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

welll im back...... thay took some blood... sent of for a scan and you know Lee need to give some of hes lil men to them to look at
oh i have to lose some weight my bmi is about 39 i need it under 30 so thay can look more it to my tubes xxxx


----------



## amytrisha

Is this the first time you've been to the docs hun? I need to go its been over a year since my mc and I've still not conceived but I keep putting going to the docs off cos I'm worried they'll just say "your only young" 
Glad it went ok xxx


----------



## gnomette

I went to the drs a few weeks back as my cycles are up the creek an the drs should always be sensitive an support you x its not too bad x they sent me for blood tests but not had another appointment not had chance with half term x


----------



## amytrisha

I've been with cycle problems before and all they did were scan my ovaries and did an sti urine test, they've never given me a blood test :/ I think it's cos I'm only 19 but my oh is 29 so it's not as if I can wait another 10 years cos he'll be too old :haha: xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

amytrisha said:


> Is this the first time you've been to the docs hun? I need to go its been over a year since my mc and I've still not conceived but I keep putting going to the docs off cos I'm worried they'll just say "your only young"
> Glad it went ok xxx

yes hun it was my first time and by the looks of it a lots more times to go lol
its funny thay say get your bmi down coz i just started my diet today lol :happydance:xx
i dont think it batters how old yu are hun if there somthing wrong thay need to look at it xx


----------



## amytrisha

Mm maybe I should just ring them & stop putting it off.
I'm glad they're doing something to help you hun & good luck on your diet! Xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

amytrisha said:


> Mm maybe I should just ring them & stop putting it off.
> I'm glad they're doing something to help you hun & good luck on your diet! Xxx

thanks hun :) :flower:


----------



## gnomette

Amy it shouldn't matter how old you are if you need help you need help end of xx I know that its hard I have been putting off going back I know my results were all normal its just the thing of going back an seeing someone an then seeing what happens next x but you should be ok I hope you manage to get your appointment soon x


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks hun, ill definitely book one. It's horrible actually having to go! I wish I was ultra fertile :haha: 
Would oh need to book a separate appt or should he just come with me? We're both with the same surgery xx


----------



## gnomette

I dunno I think if you have a chat an see what they say cause they always look at the woman first awful I know its not always our fault but we have a number of things that they can check an with blokes there is not so much x


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah true ill just ask :) thanks x
Hope you manage to get an appt soon too x


----------



## gnomette

Its finding time more than anything? X let us know how you get on x


----------



## amytrisha

Hopefully you'll get a spare hour one day haha! I will do chick :) thanks again x


----------



## gnomette

No worries hun x


----------



## cathgibbs

hey ladies! 

Tracey good luck on your diet hun!! any idea on your next apt date?

Amy dont put it off hun i know of someone who was on the verge of IVF at 20 but she concieved naturally in the end, could be due to the fact she was adamant you ov 4 days before your period :rofl: as much as i told her its more or less half way through your cycle she would not believe me lol 

Gnomette how is the CBFM?

we can be referred in June to see fertility, wer had a mc in March last year and an ectopic in June last year and ever since we have tried hard to concieve but my prog is super high so thats one thing ruled out xxx


----------



## gnomette

Still days low today an I don't need to test x so not doing a lot at the moment x I have to start testing on Sunday so will know more then I think til then its just gonna keep saying low x


----------



## gnomette

Where did she get the idea that you o 4days before af?


----------



## cathgibbs

I have no idea - shes one of those people - If you have a black cat hers is blacker. xxx


----------



## gnomette

Oh dear she obviously did some research pmsl x


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi girls hows are we all doing?

got up today no AF took 2 tests BFN now i feel like she defo on her way to get me iv got bad cramps head is killing me and im feeling cold so yes that AF showing her ass agen lol -
well i get to use my new toy tomorrw if she comes tonight (think she will spotting) -

oooyes my sistr is 9weeks and 5days she sent me a pic omg i cryed lol so happy for her cant wait to meet the baby :) heheh 


best of luck all 
With love an hugss
Tracey xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Gnomette - me and her really dont get along- lol 

Awww Tracey im sorry AF is on her way hun :hugs: Atleast you can use he CBFM though!!! fab news about your sister!!

Ladies can you please check out my facebook business page - Little Gemz and please can you share it with your friends?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: Cath I know so many people who are the same! Seriously though 4 days before af? :dohh: know-it-alls..
Wow, I didn't realise they'd offer IVF young.. I was told you had to be 22 (I think). 
I'm gonna ring the doctors once I've posted this message :thumbup: 

Tracy - congratulations to your sister :flower: good luck using the new toy!! 

Xxxx


----------



## amytrisha

Oh and btw I've seen your Facebook page they're lovely! You better still be doing them when I eventually get my LO :haha: Ill share it  x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep me neither hun, i think in Wales the limit is 23 aswell but apparently 'they were going to start IVF with her' I dont know whether to believe or not?! 

Awww thanks lovely!! I know im gonna get a bad review tomorrow and i dont care anymore, a woman wanted a letter P on the side and i did it but she didnt like the one P so i went and bought new converse out of my own money and redone it but i put the bloody P on backwards so went back to the old pair and done them perfect but you could see some of the glue, iv told her i will reimburse her but i know shes going to give me bad review aswell :-( atleast i tried xxx


----------



## amytrisha

She probably was gonna get IVF in her imagination.. Bless! 
Ergh some people are so picky! So now you've lost out quite a lot? People mustn't realise that it's by hand not a bloody machine. Ah well I'm sure other people appreciate it hun! 

My appt is next week on Thursday :thumbup: xx


----------



## gnomette

Some people need a good kicking if you want hand made things then sometimes you have to accept little faults if its only one review an you did your best some people just like to complain I think x sorry af is on her way yay for being able to start the cbfm x 
Amy yay for making your appointment x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies yep out of pocket by about £30 abd about 4 hours work. I did my best. 

Woohooo for appointment chick! Do you feel better for booking it?? Love the comment about getting ivf in her imagination lmfao xxx


----------



## amytrisha

She should of appreciated you going to the time and effort to correct what she was complaining about, you didn't have to! 
Yeah I feel soo much better, it's like the ball is finally rolling lets just hope they don't fob me off! Or I might have to camp outside and protest :haha: 
Woo soaps are on soon, highlight of my day :dance: xxx


----------



## gnomette

Hows everyone today?


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi im good thanks - hows are well all doing today?

well still no af here girls now on cd30 i get af about cd27to cd29 - so im only about 1day late ... i think i ov on cd17 wich i never have dune its numely ov on cd13/14..... so yep im going a lil mad at the mo lol 

hugs an love girls 

but i just know shes going to get me soon ....

hope your all well xxxx



EDIT
OMG just put this up now ANd now it 1pm and went the loo AF is HERE hahah new toy here we go


----------



## cathgibbs

Tracey have you done a hpt hun???

Gnomette hey hun how are you??

im in such a good mood today! My cat won a competition and has won me BGT tickets! xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

cathgibbs said:


> Tracey have you done a hpt hun???

yep just did 2 now hehe BFN af got me just now 
the cbfm was not to back setting up :coffee:

best of luck girls xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohh boo for AF but yay to use CBFM!! xxx


----------



## gnomette

Awww no af x yay for setting the cbfm up x 
Hopefully we will see some bfps by the time we have all finished with the trial x yay x 
I am not bad af is doing weird things it was full on vile for 24hrs had to change my pad every 3hrs Luckily I was at work so I was up all night now its just the manky brown stuff but still got little clots? I don't know what's going on x does anyone have af like that sorry for the tmi x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah hun mine are normally light hun but last cycle it was horrific xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

As anyone told anyone about the new cbfm? I dont think we can.... can we....?


----------



## gnomette

We can tell people we are doing it we just can't go into any details x


----------



## gnomette

Start poas tomorrow I am actually quite excited to see how it all works x


----------



## gnomette

Poas this morning I thought working it all out was gonna be difficult but its really not definitely cures my urge to poas every day x 
How's everyone x


----------



## amytrisha

I'm good tar hun :) just waiting for af should be here within the next week or so. 
Sorry af showed up Tracy but yay to getting started! 

Glad your all saying good things about it I'm dreading starting it haha!! X


----------



## gnomette

Amy its so easy to use x there is nothing to worry about x


----------



## amytrisha

I am looking forward to it :) just a bit daunting.. I've never taken an opk in my life lmao! 
How's you anyway hun? X


----------



## gnomette

Ok af finally over got low on my monitor this morning x the stick is just like a pregnancy test hun you just put it in the cap on the end you pee on a pop it in the machine x 
How you keeping?


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah I've read everything so kinda get the jist :) 
I'm good thanks hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies

So glad the machine is easy to use. Amy I think me and you will get to use ut the same time! Yay! So we use fmu for first day of af is it hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

You dont need to test til day 6 so you just need to set it up on the 1st day of af x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats good then! I was worrying incase AF paid a visit during the day time lol! Day 6 is early for testing isnt it?! Is that going on a 28day cycle hun? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

When you due for af Cath? 
Itll tell us when to test hun so don't worry about that xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ummmmmm This Friday i think hun, Its weird cause with OPKs they tell you not to use FMU to test but with the CBFM its telling us to use gmu....madness! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I know I thought that haha we'll see!! 
Aw yeah so ul start just before me. Sending it all back is gonna be a pain going to the post office with like 10 packages haha -.- xxx


----------



## gnomette

I think you start testing early cause if you only have a 21day cycle you can o as early as day 6 I think its to cover all cycle lenghths
Thats why we start so early that's also why they ask you how long your cycle is x


----------



## amytrisha

Yepp that's right :)
I took a pg test last night, no idea why cos it was wayyy too early but my OH is a POAS addict and he mithers me like mad to test.. Sometimes I wish he was the woman :haha:

Hows you ladies? xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi ladys hows are we all
well i took the test CB one and got a high on cd8 heheh see what happend toorrows now
good luck girls xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck chick1 xxx


----------



## vaniilla

Hi everyone :flower: can I join the group?

I applied for the study in March and got an email today saying they'll be calling soon, does anyone know how long they usually take?


----------



## cathgibbs

Think itll take about 2 weeks from the phone call until the kit will be sent out hun, we had to wait longer as they had to ammend the consent form xxx


----------



## gnomette

My monitor is still saying low I normally get pos opk on CD 12/13 I am confused?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats weird hun, do you use fmu with the moniter?


----------



## gnomette

Yep the only day I have not been able to was Wednesday cause I was working the night before so held on to pee from 5am til 9.30 there are 2lines on the stick the second ones just not getting darker at all x I dunno what to think I have some opks I may do them too cause its unusual for me not to o or at least be getting darker lines by now x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah hun use your opks aswell. I noticed on another website that some people were getting lows but on their old cbfm it was saying high so back them up hun xxx


----------



## gnomette

Really I will put that in the comments on the evaluation of it x I am getting o cramps on my right so I know o is on its way I get them from CD 10-15normally x


----------



## nobump

Only just got my IFC form sent in. Due on Sunday... Hopefully they will have got it an shipped the stuff out today so I get it in time... Own fault took to fill it in in, and hubby forgot to post in at the begining of the week!


----------



## mummy2o

The day after I sent my consent form in I received everything. So you might be lucky!


----------



## wannabemummy2

hi, can i join too? Got phone call yesterday which went through all the details about the study so just waiting on consent form etc. Is the monitor easy to use?


----------



## amytrisha

I agree with Cath keep testing with your normal opks too Gnomette xx 

Nobump they'll ring before they send the stuff out :) x

Arr I'm full of a cold so I didn't get to go to my appt :( gonna rearrange it when I'm feeling a bit better x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy thats a shame hun :-( Hope you can rebook it soon!!

Right af is starting but its no cramps and its just mainly TMI bloody discharge, shall i start the CBFM when its full flow? xxx


----------



## gnomette

I would wait til its more than spotting x sorry af has/is showing x


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks chicken xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah Cath cd1 is first day of full flow :) xxx

I'm due next week I'm getting moodier gradually :rofl: xx


----------



## gnomette

I hope af doesn't show Amy x


----------



## amytrisha

You never know haha but I think it will, looking forward to using my gadget anyways :D xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Full flow at 8pm so got to set it all up last night :-D :-D


----------



## gnomette

Awww Cath xx buy yay for setting up the machine x
Mine jumped from low yesterday to peak today x stupid thing x


----------



## amytrisha

At least it's kinda working now Gnomette! Hope it works proper! X

Yay for setting up the monitor Cath :) xx


----------



## nobump

Missed the post today. Can't get it til Monday :-( think AF will be full flow tomorrow so will have to wait a month to start.


----------



## gnomette

Still got peak today its all very odd an my opks are gettin darker so I know o is on its way bd as much as we can x nobump I hope you get your bfp this cycle x


----------



## mummy2o

I am still getting high despite only one line on my opks, and never got a peak. But I guess thats why they need testers to tweak it afterwards :)


----------



## gnomette

I suppose some people have said they don't get a peak on their first cycle using cbfm x


----------



## amytrisha

I hope it bloody works haha! Ill cry if it says I don't O lmao :) x


----------



## gnomette

I thought that Amy instead it confused me my opk Friday an Saturday were dark but were getting lighter an I didn't get my peak on the cbfm til Saturday so I can only assume that my opk would have been pos thrursday 2days earlier than it should have been or normally is so I dunno what to think lol x went to my go today an there is nothing more she can do so I have been referred to the consultant I saw last year after I had Elliott x it sucks x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun sorry that happened to you that SUCKS Big time!! I would ring up the CB people and inform them that the monitor didnt pick up your surge? Im ordering OPKs as we speak xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I need to go get some normal opks for when I start the monitor like you guys are doing. 

Hope the consultant can do more for you Gnomette :hugs: x

How's using the kit going Cath? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

its a good idea hun, just incase isnt it? Their only a couple of quid on Ebay too.

Its ok hun Moniter is saying im CD4 but im CD5 - god knows why its doing that lol xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Cuckoo haha! Ahh well at least they'll know what's going on with them.
Yeah Id probably get them from home bargains £1 for a box I've got a feeling af will be here early cos I've been getting lots of pains & I'm not due til Saturday.. Xx


----------



## gnomette

Cath sometimes cbfm doesn't pick up a peak on your first cycle apparently x


----------



## amytrisha

I know the old ones tend not to but I would of thought the new ones would :/ otherwise we should have had them for 3 months instead of 1 x


----------



## gnomette

I dunno someone posted a pic of their cbfm stick a few weeks ago an they looked the same as the ones we have I think we have them to see how easy the monitor is to use x


----------



## amytrisha

I'm not sure hun whether the sticks are the same but I'm sure the monitor we've got isn't out yet x


----------



## gnomette

No I know the monitors not out but I think its just to test how easy it is to use x


----------



## traceyAndLee

well girls its 6am and i just got my smilly face :) peak on CD13 woop woop 
so easy to use 

good luck girls xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy make sure you have at least 10 opks to test twice a day during your fertile week. I think you get 25 for £3 off eBay? 

Oh thats rubbish if we don't get a peak grrr


----------



## mummy2o

I think I ovulated between the two tests I had really dark lines, but as I ovulated in the afternoon I'm guessing, it never picked up a peak. Does that seem possible? As I had all my other usual ovulation signs. On CD20 and apparently no peak and I get AF in 8-10 days


----------



## amytrisha

I don't think it's to test if they're easy it's to check if they work it says why in the booklet not gonna say on here though haha xx

Ok Cath thanks hun ill have a look :) x

Mummy - don't worry too much it's acting up for the others too x

Anybody else just had a call from clearblue checking if we've started?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh no have you hun? have you started yet or is af due Friday?? this AF is lasting FOREVER!! Due to start testing tomorrow!YAY! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah they just rang x
Af is due Saturday but I think it could come early I've been having pains for over a week now :( 
Yay to testing!!! Hopefully af will bugger off soon for you xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you done a hpt hun? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Nope did one the other day which was neg, ill do one tomorrow it's not like we're short of them :haha: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahah let us know how you get on hun xxx


----------



## melonpanini

Hi ladies

Do you mind if I join you? I've been trying to conceive No2 since August 2012 without much success. I've also signed up for the Clearblue trial and today is CD1 so set up the monitor this morning. Do I have to take a pregnancy test today as well?


----------



## cathgibbs

They do say to take one hun, i used 3 of the normal hpts last month so i know im not pg lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh use the old hpts not the new ones that you need to insert into the machine as well chick, it wont work, the machine will only read a test when your told too xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I will do hun :) xx

Welcome melon :wave: xx


----------



## melonpanini

Hi and thanks for the welcome. 

So does that mean I use the marketed pregnancy tests? Sorry for being a bit thick! I'm a bit confused by all this!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah chick use them to test when AF is here, im a bit of an eager beaver and started using my opks last month but the machine wouldnt let me insert them :rofl:

They just called me now to see how i was getting on, the poor girl sounded bored stiff! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I've already used one of my marketed 1s cos oh was mithering lmao! And I'm gonna do another tomorrow.. 

Lmao she sounded depressed when she rung me too!! Aww bless :rofl: xx


----------



## melonpanini

amytrisha said:


> I've already used one of my marketed 1s cos oh was mithering lmao! And I'm gonna do another tomorrow..
> 
> Lmao she sounded depressed when she rung me too!! Aww bless :rofl: xx

Maybe she's trying to conceive too and depressed because she's not pregnant?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha could be melon lol haha

Cd7and its saying high?! Xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Most probably just bored at work melon? 

What are your normal opks saying Cath? I got bfn xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww sorry lovely!! Boo to the bfn!!

They havent come yet, the CB OPK didnt have much of a line? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

It's fine :)
Ah I wouldn't worry too much just write it all in tha diary, they sound rubbish :haha: xxx


----------



## nobump

Think I'll open the pack tonight and have a nose. Was all geared up for it. But pack arrived after AF. So have to wait a few weeks. Will have to stick to temps and opks this cycle :-/


----------



## amytrisha

Same happened with me nobump sucks doesn't it! At least you've got something to look forward to next cycle x

Af came for me yesterday booo! So monitor is all set up and ready to go :thumbup: xx


----------



## nobump

Amytrisha good luck with your next cycle :dust:

We are going away for a few days the month so prob better to be doing this next month, keen to see how it all works, tying to work out if it's worth buying the CB tester that's out the now.


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks hun, enjoy your time away :) 
Well this monitor will be different to the 1 already in shops but at the end of the trial we get vouchers so you can always go buy yourself one without losing any money :) I'm thinking of doing that x


----------



## mummy2o

I am hoping we all get lovely BFP by the end of trial!


----------



## amytrisha

Me too!!! I start testing tomorrow :dance:


----------



## cathgibbs

im enjoying the cycle and im finding im not stressing so much so i think i will buy it too, havent hit my peak yet.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## amytrisha

:thumbup: aaw I'm glad your more relaxed it will deffo help! 

I'm good ta, my monitor said "high" today on CD7 but I'm confused cos didnt it do that with you Cath? I thought I usually od like around cd15 but then again I've never done opks before so I could always be wrong.. Hmm!! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep did that with me too hun, yet CD15 and no peak - starting to dislike this moniter! xxx


----------



## gnomette

I found I got my peak a couple of days after I got my pos opk x x


----------



## cathgibbs

I havent got a pos opk yet, i think my cycles are all to cock :-( DF has a sore willy too :-( arghhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## Little_floss

Hiya everyone, can I join? 
I'm on cd6 according to the monitor (7 according to me) and took my first test today and got 'high'. Seems bizarre, I noticed a couple of you have too! Will be interesting to see how the month pans out for us all xx


----------



## melonpanini

Very excited! I'm on CD11 today and my CB monitor said "high".


----------



## amytrisha

cathgibbs said:


> I havent got a pos opk yet, i think my cycles are all to cock :-( DF has a sore willy too :-( arghhhhhhhh xxx

This made me giggle :haha:
I got high CD7 and I'm stil 'high' now CD9 :/:/ so confused but bd'ing none stop anyway as you do :rofl: 

Welcome floss :wave: 

Ee god knows I've got a feeling it doesn't work properly!


----------



## gnomette

Trial didn't work for me af got me x good luck ladies x


----------



## amytrisha

gnomette said:


> Trial didn't work for me af got me x good luck ladies x

Sorry af came Hun :( good luck for next cycle xx


----------



## Little_floss

Aww sorry gnomette x


----------



## Little_floss

It's very odd, hopefully good news at the end though! Wonder when I've been ov'in, only used sticks once before and couldn't really get the hang of it so maybe it's been earlier than I thought x


----------



## amytrisha

That's what I'm thinking, I've never really done opks but always though O was around cd15. Now I'm getting 'high' this early I'm wondering whether I've just been wrong (we never have sex this early so maybe if I do O early that's why we don't get preg) or maybe the monitor is just lying :haha: 

You never know maybe we do O early & it works, fingers firmly crossed!!!


----------



## gnomette

I never got a high at all just got peak for 2days then low again x will keep stalking the thread best of luck to you all xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww so sirry gnomette hun big hugs to you lovely xxx did you have to test on both peak days? I tested sat and got a peak and turned monitor on today and didn't have to test? It said peak xxx


----------



## amytrisha

How long did the monitor stay high for you lot? Mines been high for 3 days :/ xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Over a week hun. I think 8 days


----------



## amytrisha

Bloody hell is that normal? :/
Gosh we've been thinking I'm gonna nearly O but obv I'm not :haha: x


----------



## gnomette

Yeh I tested every day then when it went back to low didn't need to test again x


----------



## cathgibbs

Weird how it didnt ask to test today?


----------



## amytrisha

What CD are you? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Cd17 chick xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Hmm god knows my calendar on tha monitor has orange patches til CD15 I thought that might of meant the days it wants me to test.. No idea! 
I need to fill my diary in I forgot yesterday :dohh: x


----------



## Little_floss

I'm cd8 and still 'high' today was my 3rd one, so not really sure what to expect from it all! x


----------



## amytrisha

Idk I'm just not gonna take it all too seriously x


----------



## cathgibbs

My machine is broke I think......it hasnt asked me to test since my first peak day which was sat but it said peak yest and high today?


----------



## kmr1763

Heeey Cath! I can't remember what thread we were on together... The positive thread? How are you?

Ugh so I got a bfp this month but betas have been super low and I just started bleeding. So now I'm over on this form for the first time :/ I hope you're doing well!!


----------



## kmr1763

cathgibbs said:


> My machine is broke I think......it hasnt asked me to test since my first peak day which was sat but it said peak yest and high today?

And, uhhh, I know I'm not on the thread, but if it's like my cbfm, it automatically gives you a peak and then a high after your initial peak.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Kml awwww so sorry to hear that hun but as hard as it is dont give up hope yet hun. I know some women who had low hcg AND bleeding and its all been ok.....hope your ok tho hun? Xxxxx


----------



## amytrisha

I've not peaked yet hun so I'm not too sure why its doing that but kmr might be right I know the old monitors do that.. 

I'm just waiting to peak it's taking ages :/ how can I be high for so bloody long :dohh: xx


----------



## kmr1763

cathgibbs said:


> Hey Kml awwww so sorry to hear that hun but as hard as it is dont give up hope yet hun. I know some women who had low hcg AND bleeding and its all been ok.....hope your ok tho hun? Xxxxx

Betas today were 9 points higher than last week, so I'm done with this. Now I'm just ready to start ttc again. This was a clomid cycle, and my RE warned me that I only had one follie and I likely would ovulate. But we tried anyway, I almost feel like it's my fault. 

Anyway I was just dropping in to say hey! I saw your name and had to pop in.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun dont feel like that. Im sure we all would have dtd if we were in your position hun. Your seeming quite positive which is a good sign! 

Would you recommend the cbfm? Us ladies on this thread have been lucky to try out a new monitor xxx


----------



## Little_floss

Hi ladies, cd10 and still high. My sticks are gettin a progressively darker right line and a bit fainter left (looking at it horizontally with the cut off corner facing up. Do they work like normal ov sticks in the sense that once they're even it's a peak or what? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its normal to have highs hun I had them from I think cd6 right through to cd14 then I peaked at 15&16 I wouldn't look at them as normal opks as they are measuring 2 diff types of hormones xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm not really bothering with the lines I'm cd13 and monitor has said high from cd7 -.- bored now lol!! Xx


----------



## Little_floss

I'm cd 12 today and got my peak/smiley!! It's like 5 days earlier than I've been thinking I was ovulating! My cycles have been 30 days long recently, so seems mad it's happened this early


----------



## amytrisha

Yay to peaking! Bear in mind ov comes at least 24 hours after smilie so you might not O cd12 it could be cd13/14 xx

I'm still just high & I think tomorrow will be the last day it asks me to test :/ grr! X


----------



## Little_floss

We dtd on cd 10 and hopefully will tonight and tomorrow at least, but my DH works shifts and he's so tired atm hope it doesn't end up ruining out chances! Hope you get you get your peak soon xx


----------



## amytrisha

Don't give him a choice haha! Good luck hope you catch your eggy!! & thanks me too lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy you have up to day 20 to test, try not to stress as it delays O I didnt get my peak until CD15/16 its perfectly normally for it to be high for so long so try not to worry hun.

Little floss hope you managed to dtd! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm not stressed about it hun just bored of seeing the same result haha think ill dance when (or if) I get a smilie. I'm cd15 so hoping it comes soon! 
Where are u in your cycle hun? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

The slightest bit of worry or stress will delay it. Mine got delayed 2 months ago cause I hsd to rush a pair of shoes and was panicking they wouldn't get done on time lol with thr the trial I didnt even think of ov they were high for about 8/9 days. I have np idea lol I think maybe 6dpo? We only dtd a day before peak so not holding out much hope! Xxx


----------



## amytrisha

We've been dtd more than usual cos of that bloody monitor :haha: OH keeps saying "your high we have to!!" Lmfao think I need to peak then go back to low.. SOON! :dohh: 
Ahh good luck anyway hun, they do say dtd a day before ov is best! Give spermies chance to get half way there I think lol. 
Stress has delayed my af in the past, I've not been stressed this cycle though.. Never known 100% when I o so maybe I do it later than usual x ill update the minute I get peak obviously haha :) xxx


----------



## nobump

Was going to open pack for a read last night but didn't. Not due til Friday. Just got up in the night for toilet and there was blood. Only cd23, but think I might be 14dpo from temps on FF. Just put flat on market this week. Had first set of viewings yesterday. Got another one tonight. Not felt streSsed but maybe. Anyway should I test with next pee? Or should I wait to see if I bleed more first? May not progress.


----------



## nobump

nobump said:


> Was going to open pack for a read last night but didn't. Not due til Friday. Just got up in the night for toilet and there was blood. Only cd23, but think I might be 14dpo from temps on FF. Just put flat on market this week. Had first set of viewings yesterday. Got another one tonight. Not felt streSsed but maybe. Anyway should I test with next pee? Or should I wait to see if I bleed more first? May not progress.

Well waited until 7:30, pee'd into a container, tested with the clear blue.... after 3 mins it said not pregnant, got out bath, 20 mins later... and it said pregnant... had not emptied container yet so tried a cheapy and it said negative.... I don't think I am due until Friday.... could this be a chemical... never had a chemical to my knowledge before, but don't often test, using a soft cup will check later for blood.... 

took a picture but not clear in picture to bright will try again later


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun I really dont know tbh chick? Have you tested again?? cxxx


----------



## amytrisha

No bump - Blue dye tests like Clearblue can give false positives after the recommended time limit, it tends to just be evaporation lines.. Try again with a red dye test hun.. Good luck x

Guess what... PEAKKKK  I'm chuffed hahaha! X


----------



## nobump

Hi was going to buy some test tonight on way home as only got cheap ones at home. Been trying with no success for about 4 years. So suspected false positive. But at least hubby and I know what a positive looks like ;-) if not bleed over night will test with the cheapy in the morning :-/


----------



## amytrisha

Are your cheapies red dye? I find red dye cheapies are much better than these clear blue blue dye 1s and they're so much cheaper lol! 
Good luck hun, I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs: x


----------



## nobump

I have first response test not tried them before. Looks like it's a red dye in the picture. Don't really test often cycles are regular 26 to 28 days. Bit stressed this month put my flat on market first round of viewings were this weekend and one tonight. 
Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## amytrisha

The bleeding probably was stress, maybe hold off testing til af is due to reduce stressing yourself out more :hugs: 
Try to relax yourself for next cycle. Btw you can have a good nosey around your pack, I had my nose in mine the day it came & I had a month to wait to start it hahah xx


----------



## melonpanini

Today I'm on CD20 and this evening have cramps. Do you think that means I'm out of the running for this month?


----------



## nobump

I was so keen have set the machine up now just need full AF within 4 days otherwise wait to next cycle.


----------



## amytrisha

Nobump - don't set a new cycle on the monitor til day 1 of full flow x

melon - How long is your cycle usually? x


----------



## melonpanini

Hi Amy 

My cycles seem to vary, last few have been 28, 31, 28, 29, 30, 32 and 34 days.

Arghhhh I'm so fed up of TTC.


----------



## amytrisha

I wouldn't say your out yet hun, TTC really sucks but well get our LOs eventually we've jus got to keep at it :hugs: here if you need a chat xx


----------



## melonpanini

And I didn't get any EWCM this month either :cry: whereas I usually get lots. 
The CB monitor gave me highs and peaks around the time I expected too. So I'm totally confused. :shrug:


----------



## amytrisha

Some months can be different to others, I wouldn't give up yet though x


----------



## nobump

Still no AF... think I can reset the machine by taking the batteries out if I go over the 4 day window to reset Day 1. Was too keen to start.

On the laptop tonight, attempted to post my chart, definately building up to AF... 

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/41d439

Amy - how do you think this cycle is going for you is the monitor helping?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amytrisha

Just look in the booklet there should be a way to reset it x

Yeah I think it's really useful, I've never been sure of when I Ov so since getting my peak I feel a bit more 'sure' iykwim? 

Does anybody know whether its supposed to say high after peak?? X


----------



## cathgibbs

It should say peak for another day then high then low hun xxx


----------



## nobump

The witch has arrived will attempt to reset the machine.
Let the testing begin. 

Bit pissed off cheese cake for dinner. Will worry about BMI for IVF later


----------



## amytrisha

Cheese cake for dinner sounds great :haha: let us know whether reset works :) 

Yep that's what it's done cath thanks :) hopefully it'll stop asking me to test soon im running out lol! Has af come cath? Do we need to set a new cycle then send it back? Xxx


----------



## nobump

Managed to reset it, think you have a four day window, stared to look at the questionaire part1, think I need to re-read the instructions before I attempt to answer anymore :dohh: 

Opted for Cinnamon Oat so simple instead, cheese cake in fridge will have a bit tonight, had really bad cramps last night and today, come home and discovered some fruit cider in the fridge, DH been good to me :happydance:

Think we have to reset it when AF appears and then send it back with the batteries in.


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah you have a 4 day window :) 
I've nearly finished using mine now, af is due next week I'm quite gutted haha! Was getting used to using it :) 

Aaw hope your cramps ease off, hate af :growlmad: Mm send some cheesecake to me when you start it please!! :haha:


----------



## nobump

Cheese cake was good. Had a crap weekend with cramp. DH was great bought me chocolate and cider ;-). Took yesterday off work first time in almost a year. Feel better for it. Did first test today, said it was a pregnancy test and I was not pregnant. When will it ask for me to test again? Thought it would give me a low or high. Confused.


----------



## amytrisha

Which ones did you use? Your supposed to use the ones in the white wrapper, the ones in the blue wrapper are for pregnancy tests & when you use one of those you need to take a wee sample to send back - sounds like you've used the wrong test.. 

I've stopped testing now  jus waiting for af! Fxd x


----------



## nobump

Possibly, going to reread through things tonight, sounds like I did something wrong.... :wacko: but it was 5:30am and everything was in the bed room and hubby was asleep so not much I could do :nope:


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah you've definitely put the wrong test in lol, jus use a white one in tha morning  x


----------



## nobump

amytrisha said:


> Yeah you've definitely put the wrong test in lol, jus use a white one in tha morning  x

Rremember seeing you need to use test with the same batch numbers on... not sure how I managed it, but brought out a handful of blue tests and put them in the bathroom, how did I manage to miss the white ones!!! have put white ones in bathroom for in the morning... 

I work with clinical trial data, I should know better :dohh:, but there I am sure people will muckthings up in real life as well :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

Haha there's way more white ones than blue ones lol  ahh well enjoy testing tomorrow! I'm gutted I'm not testing anymore! X


----------



## nobump

Used a white one this morning got a high. Will try with an opk later today. But only cd7 so think that's too early.


----------



## cathgibbs

I have a work colleague that is using this trial and she even has highs at cd6 its perfectly normal thats whats making me think these machines are a dud? af came for me right on time but im glad as this cbfm did my head in tbh! Sending the machine back today woohoooooo!! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I think I'm out this month too cath. Due Friday did a test today & it's neg.

Let me know how long it takes get your vouchers n that cath  

Dw about it saying high mine was high from cd7 then I peaked at cd18 :/ xx


----------



## nobump

Thats not good giving a high for almost two weeks. Be knackered if I try and get hubby in bed every day. Opk was negative.

Sorry to hear that you think you are out this month.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah I think its pretty rubbish that it gives highs so early and expects you to DTD on those days! Amy I think i peaked on CD 18 aswell hun, be exhausted bding every bloody day leading up to that haha!! I was gonna go and buy a CBFM but im going to stick with my IC OPKs - cheaper! 

Well I sent off everything yesterday so as soon as i hear ill let you know chick! 

Good luck Nobump! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Do you usually o on cd18? I really don't think I do! :/ 
I was thinking about getting cbfm too, might read reviews before I decide though :) 

Did another test - bfn! I'm deffo out I've got af pains.

Good luck no bump  

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun i normally ov on CD15 - 16 ( Looking back now I had my peak at 16) this cycle we are gonna dtd cd13,14,15,16 and maybe 17 - going to ring drs tomorrow aswell as i can now be referred to fertility!!

The old ones are really good hun but i would just begrudge paying £20 for tests a month but they are suppose to be good! Have a look on Ebay/Amazon hun! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

I think I o around cd15 too. Yeah I would look on eBay haha, I was thinking about getting it with my voucher but if I can get one on eBay then I can jus get myself something with the voucher. 
Tbf I should start using cheapies they're easy enough to use aren't they xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I would just get the vouchers to be honest hun, atleast you know for def you do ov an you know the days around about that you ov (between CD14-19) so I would just get them off Ebay (their like £3-£4) and just use them from CD10 - save so much money! xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah I will do :) you don't use fmu for them do you? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

no hun i use them 1 at 11 (second pee of the day and one at 6, sometimes i use fmu tho lol xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks  ill get some for next cycle see how I get on with them. You just wait til the second line is as strong as the 1st don't you? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah hun, if you want im due to ov this week so ill upload pics of what it looks like a day or 2 before ov and then what it looks like when your ov xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah ta hun either upload on here or Facebook them to me not fussed which  xx


----------



## cathgibbs

facebook will be easier for me hun, ill pm them to you, when you start using yours you can pm me the pics and ill tell you if their pos or not if you like hun xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah that'd be good just to make sure I'm doing it right haha  ta hun! Be good if af actually flipping turns up :( cd32 and still waiting.. Xx


----------



## nobump

Got a peak this morning, trying to hold it in a bit longer to try with an OPK later... so annoying when O happens during the working week!


----------



## nobump

nobump said:


> Got a peak this morning, trying to hold it in a bit longer to try with an OPK later... so annoying when O happens during the working week!

Just got a positve with a OPK, second line not as dark as contol... but looks promising that the timing matches the peak on the clear blue... will see what the rest of this week brings.

How many PEAKs did you get, is it just one or a few?


----------



## cathgibbs

nobump i think we all got 2 peaks hun i think its standard for the cbfm as it doesnt request you to test opk wise after the first peak so it automatically says peak the following day then high then back to low, did you manage to dtd!??? xxx

Amy when did you get your peak hun what CD xxxx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah I got two peaks my first one was at cd18 :) af still hasn't come but bfns grr! X


----------



## nobump

Cath - managed to squeeze in a lunch time session. OPK said - today, so looks like I 'O' yesterday, will need to waif for a few more temps before FF confirms.

Amy - how long is you usual cycle? has the witch appeared??? fingers crossed for you, good luck!


----------



## amytrisha

Ooh exciting for you nobump!! Good luck! 

I'm out, af came this morning so gonna be sending the monitor back tomorrow :) my usual cycle is 29 days but this was 33 days! :/ x


----------



## nobump

Oh that's a bummer you had a longer cycle using the monitor.

Did you notice anything different with your morning samples? I've been testing from 4am as I wake in the night. Had blood or what looks like blood in my urine everyday. Phoned docs yesterday and took an sample from later in the day down. All checked out ok. But noticed it again this morning. Got a docs appointment for next week. Will take an fmu sample down then.


----------



## amytrisha

Nope hun :/ do you not spot after af or something? Hope it's all ok, keep us updated :) x


----------



## nobump

Not had any spotting just noticed something in my urine. But the afternoon sample was clear. Thought would see nurse first rather than wasting docs time. Probably me worrying about nothing again.
Thanks


----------



## cathgibbs

thats weird hun? is it a sign of PG? xxx


----------



## nobump

Don't think it's a sign... sure I seen something again this morning, but now doubting myself... will take a morning sample to the docs next week. When I googled, I not most reliable source, but said could be indication of UTI, or kidney infection... so thought I would get it checked out. 

Got a low today so guess I am officially in the two week wait.

Don't think the monitor has told me anything my temping and OPKs don't.


----------



## nobump

Got up thinking I needed to test Again bit no more for me. Slept six hours straight which is good for me. Think I woke every 2 hours the night before. Anyway thought I would check my fmu, definitely something there. Will have to wait til Tuesday though. Googled again last night Defoe not a sign of pregnancy.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah i would say more of a kidney or uti hun have your results come back yet? xxx


----------



## nobump

Got docs in the morning, need try and sleep longer before first visit to the toilet... had blood on Friday, had slept 6.5 hours solid, but urine been clear over the weekend, but only been sleeping for a few hours before going to the toilet... was feeling odd on Friday, but been drinking lots of peppermint tea and cranberry juice over the weekend so hopefully cleared what ever I had.

Temps are on the up... feeling strange not testing my urine... 

Sorry I have just realised which section of the board this thread is on... I joined it when I saw the clearblue title... I access the site from my mobile a lot of the time, hope I have not offended anyone by joining this thread... I am LTTC... sorry for your loses


----------



## amytrisha

I doubt you've offended anyone Hun, you've definitely not offended me :) 
Glad the blood is easing off, hope the doctor can give you a proper reason for it. 

How long have you been ttc if you don't mind me asking? X


----------



## nobump

Been trying on and off for around 5 years, more serious for the last 3. Were unexplained waiting on IVF on NHS. Just sold my flat so might manage to talk hubby round to trying a private cycle.


----------



## amytrisha

Have you tried IUI? Lots of luck if you do go for ivf! X


----------



## Rebe67cca

I really dont want to miss out x make sure you post when they do call x I will too x


----------



## cathgibbs

You have certainly not offended me either hun! 

Let us know what the Drs say? how long have you been on the NHS waiting list if you dont mind me asking hun xxx


----------



## nobump

Well I am not going mad, took a sample to the doc, explained was doing a trial hence checking my FMU and had noticed blood. Although the urine looked ok this morning, she tested an there was some blood so she has sent it away, will get results on Friday, if something grows... will get anitbiotics, but as I had been self dosing pepermint tea, carnberry juice, might have got ride of whatever it was. If clear then she has asked me to provide another sample, but AF is due on Tuesday, so will have to wait until after that has finished.

Cath - been put on the waiting list for IVF from SEPT 2012, they back date to to your referal from gynyecolgist, had a lap and dye last year, all clear, hubby has had a few SA, last checked out ok, initial ones were not so good, were looking at ICSI, but now they thing IVF, they haven't mentioned IUI, but may be they'll start with that when we get to the top of the list. 2 year wait in Glasgow, just switched to the Edinburgh list, hoping it will bring this forward....

If we go down the private route will look at GCRM, went to an open day, which was interesting, but the whole AI thing scares me, and there are not garuntees... hoping things will happen naturally.

Think I had a missed call from the CB folk today, will listent to messages later..


----------



## nobump

Well confused... got results from urine test and was clear.... but saw blood again at weekend so who knows.... doc did say if this happened then bring another sample in, will do after AF..

Started spotting today today, so think I am out this month, noticed the monitor has been counting down to test day.... did you girls test or not? Or do you think the testing is only for those lucky enough to be late once in there life!

How is everyone?

Di you get your vouchers???


----------



## amytrisha

Glad it came back clear, but Hoping they find out what the blood is all about! 

I did test on it, twice because I was mega late but got bfns - was an inconvenience tbh cos I had to collect wee lol.

I only sent my kit back today, really not had time or when I have I've forgotten so only just sent it, will let you know when I get vouchers :) btw you could test on the monitor for preg now if u just wanna see what it does but remember to collect your wee! :)


----------



## nobump

Aye got my tub at the ready for the morning, got an early start tomorrow as well client meeting at work.... but think AF is definately here... been at bit scatty all weekend... spotting and cramping... can do without it tomorrow... 

I had a missed call from someone the other day, never did get round to ringing back....

Let me know how quickly you get the vouchers through, are you going to treat yourself to something nice!


----------



## amytrisha

Aaw gutted about AF! Test anyway :haha: good luck for next month!!

I will do :) well I was thinking about buying a monitor with it but might just start using cheapies instead and get myself something nice. What are you planning to do?


----------



## nobump

Just tested not pregnant. But giving that AF is here now not surprised.
Think I will stick with opk and temping monitor never told me anything new. 
Maybe some new clothes. 
My cycle was a day short this month. Bit stressed. Have accepted an offer on my flat. Just waiting on things completing the missives. But solicitor I have is not the most helpful.


----------



## cathgibbs

sorry af arrived hun!! I hate that :-( xxx


----------



## melonpanini

Morning all

Has anyone received their Love to Shop voucher yet?


----------



## cathgibbs

No chick! Its been nearly a month since i sent mine back have you recieved yours? xxx


----------



## melonpanini

I haven't received mine either. I sent all my stuff back at the beginning of this month. Emailed Sharon from Clearblue this morning asking when we can expect to receive the voucher, but haven't had a response from her yet.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh when you find out can you let me know please chick? xxx


----------



## melonpanini

Will do. 
Still no reply from Sharon yet though...


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I want to go bloody shopping haha xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Update in here when you hear back please melon :) I wanna go shopping too! :haha: xx


----------



## nobump

I need to send mine back. Will pack it up tomorrow. Bit surprised it's taken so long for you to get paid.


----------



## melonpanini

Clearblue emailed me back saying sorry for the delay, but they have had a lot of paperwork to process, and that the vouchers should be processed next week.


----------



## amytrisha

Super cool! Thanks  xx


----------



## amytrisha

I received my vouchers this morning! :thumbup: x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine haven't come! Xxx


----------



## amytrisha

Tutt :( no note either? They'll be there soon! Xxx


----------



## nobump

Still to send mine back. Will do it next week. What you treating yourself to?


----------



## melonpanini

Received my vouchers today too! Going to put mine towards a new Dyson. The one I've got is knackered.


----------



## amytrisha

I got some bleaches & dyes for my hair and treated OH to a few bits  spending them gave us something to do lol!


----------



## melonpanini

I did want to put the vouchers towards a nice posh nappy bag, but seeing as I'm not even preggers or likely to be so anytime soon at this rate, decided on a Dyson instead.


----------



## nobump

Just got my vouchers!!!! But was very late in sending the stuff back!!


----------



## amytrisha

Yay lol :)

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## nobump

Hi,

Doing ok, no success as yet... looking into private IVF again.... don't know if we will get round to making the first appointment yet for the first round of tests... but made the call today to the center to find out more info.. so we shall see...

Amytrish how your pregnancy going?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## amytrisha

I hope your able to get it soon and really hope its successful for you!

It seems to be going well thank you :)


----------



## nobump

Keep seeing adverts on the tv for this.

How is everyone? 

I had 2 failed ivfs last year.... painful periods are getting worse thinking of hang up my towel and getting a coil fitted.


----------



## amytrisha

I do too haha, my OH pointed it out the other day!

I rarely come on here, sorry about your failed IVFs sweet I really hope your prayers are answered soon. :hugs:

I'm doing good x


----------



## nobump

Congratulations on the birth of finlay.

Don't think my OH even notices the adverts.

Xx


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you :) x


----------

